# Coco RIP 13.10.2011



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Coco, our 14 year 7 month old year old chocolate Labrador died at 2.30 hrs this morning with a little assistance from the Vet. He had been receiving palliative care for the past three months.

Martin my late husband bought him while I was away attending a nurses' conference in 1997 after me having said "No more dogs!" following the death of Rufus, our black cocker spaniel in 1993.

Coco loved nothing better than accompany us on our motor caravanning travels. With a 'railway fanatic' son in law, I have lost count the number of preserved railways he has travelled on, the last being the Swanage railway 2 years ago.

He was the only Labrador I have ever known who hated water! The only time he swum was when as a puppy at Gorran Haven in Cornwall,
one of the sons in law carried him out in the very shallow water and left him to swim back.

All dogs are special but Coco was in an exceptional way, particularly after my husband died. He used to come up and nudge me as if to say "I am still here for you". At Martin's funeral in 2005, unknown to me a friend had smuggled him into the church, (all all 8 stone of him as he was then!), Coco was at the back. At the end of the service he gave one bark that resounded throughout the church as if to say farewell to Martin.

RIP Coco, you have been the most loyal and faithful fourlegged friend a family could have.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Invicta, what a sad day for you! It is so hard to lose a pet and it is clear to see that Co.co was very speciaal to you. I hope that in the weeks and months ahead you will learn to live with just his memory.

Today has been a very happy day for us. Oliver Colin, our 9lb 11oz baby grandson was born at 10.30 this morning. He is the first son for our youngest daughter by birth (we have a younger adopted daughter) and our 5th grandchild. So your sad day is our happy day. We will be thinking of you!

Lesley & Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

What a lovely tribute to a much loved companion,I know how you are feeling having been in the same situation,I know it's not much consolation at this moment but time is a great healer.

Thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That is a lovely tribute to him Invicta

he will always be with you in memory

Take care

Aldra


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear of Coco's passing Peggy he was a lovely dog run free at the bridge Coco XXX

Jacquie


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

So sorry Peggy but what a lovely memory he has left with you.

Stay strong.

Greenie


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

like you i think we all do the "no more dog's" after another friend has gone taking a large lump of our heart with them,
we have recently relented [broken] after about a year without one, we now have an 8 month old setter well on her way to stealing our heart's, & wrecking the house,
i think we could reverse the wildcamping motto , all dog's leave memories, take away only footprint's


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I can see how special Coco was to you Peggy, so sorry to read of his passing. He is a special dog and friend.

Run Free at the bridge Coco.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
So sorry,but Martin will be there for him and while you remember him,he will never die.
Jented.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am so sorry for your loss Peggy, Coco sounded like a smashing companion.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

so very sorry to hear about Coco..he sounds like he was a very special dog..what a lovely tribute to him

run free at the bridge Coco..RIP xxx


Anne


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss Peggy, we lost ours as you know Lynda still misses her walks with Pippa.

Andy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry Peggy I have been at Maidstone for my treatment and just read our darling Coco has finally gone.
Bless him he has been a lovely companion to you and the family and we will miss him from Rallies.
Keep busy-- how has Rhiannon taken this bad news? xxxxxx

Put that photo from facebook on here xxx


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your very supportive comments.

We have has so many happy hours with Coco but realised last night that he was wanting to leave us. I was so pleased that his own Vet was away on study leave and didn't have to give him the final injection as Coco was so special to him for reasons it would be too long to go into here Just to say that a group of his most appreciative supporters got him reistated on the RCVS register after some despicable people, supported by other local vets, lied on oath to get him struck off. The vet's wife was here though with the locum as Coco was very special to her as well.

Fortunately the vet eventually found an excellent Barrister to represent him at his appeal. Throughout that time Coco sat in at many meetings I attended with the vet and the solicitor preparing the case. During these meetings Coco from time to time would go over and nudge his vet on the knee as he used to do to me after Martin died. Who said that dogs don't know what is going on?

We have been preparing Rhiannon for Coco's leaving us for several months Mavis. She says that he is now with Grandad once again. Tomorrow is Rhiannon's 9th birthday and we are so pleased that Coco decided not to leave us on her birthday. David was on night duty but when Beverly text him to say that the vet was coming he was returning back to the ambulance station along the A2 at Barham for his meal break. He phoned into his control and they told him to come home for his break so he was here too. He had been to both Medway and Pembury hospitals before Beverly's text. Everything fell into place nicely. We left Coco in his bed for Rhiannon to say her goodbyes before she went to school this morning. He looked so peaceful.

Again thanks everyone for your condolences and congratulations to Lesley and Dave on the birth of your grandson, only 1lb 5 ozs less than Rhiannon weighed at birth!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Always a sad time but you are obviously a dog lover so you know what you have to do.Maybe not not tomorrow next month or next year but you will do it .Ie get another dog,there are so many out there wanting homes.
After our last dog died I said no more, then one day at our house in Spain 2 stray dogs turned up and stayed with us .The rest is history but our 2 girls now travel everywhere with us including back and forth to Spain with all its problems,but we wouldn't be without them.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Peggy,
So sorry to hear about Coco ,14 is a good age . Its strange how dogs know things I'm sure they have a sixth sense. I know when my dad passed away in hospital I was unable to be there with my mum. I was at home with Daniel our golden lab and the exact moment dad pased away Daniel howled. 
Run free Coco and join your friends at Rainbow bridge


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Really sorry to read about your loss. These dogs give us so much joy and love, but the downside is that it all gets packed into such a short time.

Take care,
Lesley


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Just been sent this by a friend who lost her dog recently:

Now you sit at Heaven's Gate
Waggin' your tail you patiently wait
Until the time we meet again,
When l have reached my journey's end.

How l cried when you left that day,
You wern't here to lick my tears away.
Time will heal, my heart will mend,
Tho' you are missed....My beloved Friend.

I have peace in knowing what lays in store,
When l find myself at Heaven's door
My tears of joy shall fall that day,
And you will lick my tears away.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

These Rainbow Bridge threads always bring a tear to my eye.

Coco sounds like he was a very special dog - great name by the way.
The house will be quiet without him.

Rest in Peace Coco x


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> These Rainbow Bridge threads always bring a tear to my eye.


You're not wrong there.

So sorry Peggy, to read about your Coco.

It does take time, as you know already. We haven't gone down the "new dog" route yet after losing wee Bobbie, however, I am sure we will at some stage.

RIP Coco.

Kindest regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry. Take comfort that you have done the kindest thing although it hurts so much. Coco seems to be an exceptional dog.

Run free at the bridge Coco.

Sue


----------

